# [SOLVED] Win7-64 backup, not enough space



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm having trouble with the Backup utility in Windows 7-64 Home Premium. It starts the backup process and seems to be working ok for a while, then says there's not enough free space on the target device.

The total space required is less than 100GB and I've tried it on two internal 250GB drives, both NTFS, newly formatted and diagnostics tested.

I've tried customizing the folders to be backed up, reducing them to just the Windows folder, My Docs and a few programs. This makes no difference to the outcome. I've also tried this reduced backup on a formatted NTFS eSATA 80gb external drive, same problem, so I'm ruling out hardware and file systems for now.

I can use Acronis and Cobian successfully, but I can't work out why the built-in Win7 backup keeps failing. No other problems with this installation of Windows, which I've been using for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

Hi Koala - 

The 2 internal 250 GB drives - 

- anything on them at all?
- did you use "quick format" NTFS?
- is system restore turned OFF for the 250 GB HDD?
- virtual memory turned off for 250 GB HDD?
- Image backup requires contiguous space as I understand it

Please get a screenshot of Disk Management - 
START | *diskmgmt.msc*

If you would be so kind as to throw in a msinfo32 NFO file, that would make my day!
START | *msinfo32* | save with default NFO file ext

Zip up NFO & attach

Kind Regards. . .

John


p.s. aplologies for my detailed instruction habits! 

.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

Thanks for the detailed instructions. I'm fairly new to Win7, so I'm not as fluent yet as I was with XP. :smile:

I didn't use 'quick format' for either, I used the long method. Both internal drives were completely blank when I tried to backup a few days ago. There is now 17gb on one and 20gb on the other, both defragged, and I haven't tried another backup yet.

System Restore is only enabled on the 500gb C: drive that contains Win7. The 250gb D: and E: drives both have System Restore disabled as they're only being used for storage at the moment.

Virtual Memory is set to 'system managed' for C: and 'none' for D: and E:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

Hi koala - 

Thank you for the screenshot & msinfo32.

I see the 2 HDDs have somefiles on them - 
d: = 17.23 GB used space
e: = 20.18 GB used space

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Drive	D:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size	232.88 GB (250,057,060,352 bytes)
Free Space	215.65 GB (231,550,414,848 bytes)
Volume Name	Storage01
Volume Serial Number	4CD2EA32
	
Drive	E:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size	232.88 GB (250,056,704,000 bytes)
Free Space	212.70 GB (228,389,773,312 bytes)
Volume Name	Storage02
Volume Serial Number	EA348B62

[/FONT]
```
`

Do you know what the files are? Is is possible that the files on those drives are fragmented and could be the reason for the backup not working. 

Let's check your system restore points (I know you mentioned it's off, but...) -

Please download the zip file, extract the batch script to Desktop or Documents. Then RIGHT-click on the batch file icon, select "Run as Administrator". You'll see the cmd/DOS screen appear and scroll. It may seem to hang for a moment - it is not. Then a notepad will open with the results.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...-vss_system_restore_01-2010_jcgriff2_.bat.zip

Please save the text file & attach to post.

Thanks. . .

John

.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*



jcgriff2 said:


> I see the 2 HDDs have somefiles on them ..... Do you know what the files are? Is is possible that the files on those drives are fragmented and could be the reason for the backup not working.


From my last post:


koala said:


> Both internal drives were *completely blank* when I tried to backup a few days ago. There is now 17gb on one and 20gb on the other, both defragged, and I haven't tried another backup yet.


D: now contains 3 game installations, and E: contains some media files and personal documents. Both were formatted, empty and error-checked when I last tried to backup.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

Is this what you're using for backup?

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Back-up-your-files


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

`

I just went through about 5 dozen other systems' msinfo32 files and ALL have Tracks/Cylinder = 255 - but not your OS drive....

And why is this drive's partition #0 offset 32,256 instead of what I usually see - like the other 2 --> 1,048,576 ?

```
[font=lucida console]
Description	Disk drive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Model		MAXTOR STM3250820AS ATA Device
Bytes/Sector	512
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	Fixed hard disk
Partitions	1
SCSI Bus	1
SCSI Logical Unit	0
SCSI Port	3
SCSI Target ID	1
Sectors/Track	63
Size		232.88 GB (250,056,737,280 bytes)
Total Cylinders	30,401
Total Sectors	488,392,065
Total Tracks	7,752,255
[color=red]Tracks/Cylinder	255[/color]
Partition	Disk #1, Partition #0
Partition Size	232.88 GB (250,056,705,024 bytes)
[COLOR=Blue]Partition Starting Offset	32,256 bytes[/COLOR][/font]
```

*OS DRIVE*

```
[font=lucida console]
Description	Disk drive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Model		SAMSUNG HD502HJ ATA Device
Bytes/Sector	512
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	Fixed hard disk
Partitions	2
SCSI Bus	0
SCSI Logical Unit	0
SCSI Port	2
SCSI Target ID	0
Sectors/Track	19
Size		465.76 GB (500,105,740,288 bytes)
Total Cylinders	229,504
Total Sectors	976,769,024
Total Tracks	51,408,896
[color=red]Tracks/Cylinder	224[/color]
Partition	Disk #2, Partition #0
Partition Size	100.00 MB (104,857,600 bytes)
[color=blue]Partition Starting Offset	1,048,576 bytes[/color]
Partition	Disk #2, Partition #1
Partition Size	465.66 GB (500,000,882,688 bytes)
Partition Starting Offset	105,906,176 bytes[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]
Description	Disk drive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Model		ST3250410AS ATA Device
Bytes/Sector	512
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	Fixed hard disk
Partitions	1
SCSI Bus	1
SCSI Logical Unit	0
SCSI Port	3
SCSI Target ID	0
Sectors/Track	63
Size		232.88 GB (250,056,737,280 bytes)
Total Cylinders	30,401
Total Sectors	488,392,065
Total Tracks	7,752,255
[color=red]Tracks/Cylinder	255[/color]
Partition	Disk #0, Partition #0
Partition Size	232.88 GB (250,057,064,448 bytes)
[color=blue]Partition Starting Offset	1,048,576 bytes[/color][/font]
```
`

I don't know if any of this matters re: backup; it just looks out of place to me to what I ususally see.

John

.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

Yes, that's what I'm using. Control Panel > System & Security > Backup & Restore, then click the 'Backup now' button.

Sorry, I've no idea why my OS drive is different to any others. It's a brand new 500gb SATA Samsung, never used before I installed Win7. No problems with this or my other 2 drives, apart from Windows backup not working. I've run the manufacturers' diagnostics utilities on all 3 drives and found no problems.

Would I be better off just using Cobian for my backups?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Win7-64 backup, not enough space*

Problem solved after reading through the log files that John asked for that showed "error code (0x81000033)", and using the advice from this thread: *http://social.technet.microsoft.com...l/thread/7c8c57fa-c974-4a12-b456-10b3f07c18b6*

Quote from thread: ".....it's down to the system partion created on a clean install. It is only 100meg!!! The Backup & Restore uses the drive it is copying as work space and generates a temp file on that partion. The system partition is too small to create the temp, so fails"

I've now tried another backup and went for the 'Let me choose' option. Unlike my previous attempts at backing up, this time I removed the checkmark from '_Include a system image of drives: Storage01 (D, System Reserved, Win7-64 (C_', then clicked the Backup Now button.

Thanks, John. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi koala. . .

YOU did all the work & found the solution for your system!

Here is screenshot of the 100 MB partition on my Windows 7 x64 system. Please note that I assigned the drive letter s: so I could run commands to list files -




This is the root of s:\ 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 Volume in drive S is System Reserved
 Volume Serial Number is 22B7-767F

 Directory of S:\

01/07/2010  06:07    <DIR>          $RECYCLE.BIN
11/06/2009  18:16    <DIR>          Boot
07/13/2009  21:38           383,562 bootmgr
11/06/2009  18:16             8,192 BOOTSECT.BAK
02/25/2010  13:27    <DIR>          System Volume Information
               2 File(s)        391,754 bytes
               3 Dir(s)      73,760,768 bytes free

[/FONT]
```
`

This is a listing dump of all files on drive s:
--> For info, 11-06-09 = Windows 7 x64 RTM install date for this system -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
    383562   7/13/2009      21:38:58  "s:\bootmgr"
      8192   11/6/2009      18:16:50  "s:\BOOTSECT.BAK"
       129    1/7/2010      06:07:08  "s:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-1743029128-2367044899-1624917618-1000\desktop.ini"
     28672   3/21/2010      22:51:08  "s:\Boot\BCD"
     25600   3/21/2010      22:51:08  "s:\Boot\BCD.LOG"
         0   11/6/2009      18:16:49  "s:\Boot\BCD.LOG1"
         0   11/6/2009      18:16:49  "s:\Boot\BCD.LOG2"
     65536   11/6/2009      18:16:48  "s:\Boot\BOOTSTAT.DAT"
    485440   7/13/2009      21:20:36  "s:\Boot\memtest.exe"
     89168   7/13/2009      21:17:52  "s:\Boot\cs-CZ\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     87616   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\da-DK\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     91712   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\de-DE\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     94800   7/13/2009      21:17:54  "s:\Boot\el-GR\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     85056   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\en-US\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     43600   7/13/2009      22:11:40  "s:\Boot\en-US\memtest.exe.mui"
     90192   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\es-ES\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     89152   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\fi-FI\bootmgr.exe.mui"
   3694080   6/10/2009      16:31:11  "s:\Boot\Fonts\chs_boot.ttf"
   3876772   6/10/2009      16:31:12  "s:\Boot\Fonts\cht_boot.ttf"
   1984228   6/10/2009      16:31:12  "s:\Boot\Fonts\jpn_boot.ttf"
   2371360   6/10/2009      16:31:12  "s:\Boot\Fonts\kor_boot.ttf"
     47452   6/10/2009      16:31:12  "s:\Boot\Fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf"
     93248   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\fr-FR\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     90688   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\hu-HU\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     90704   7/13/2009      21:17:54  "s:\Boot\it-IT\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     76352   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\ja-JP\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     75344   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\ko-KR\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     88144   7/13/2009      21:17:54  "s:\Boot\nb-NO\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     90704   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\nl-NL\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     90704   7/13/2009      21:17:54  "s:\Boot\pl-PL\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     90176   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\pt-BR\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     89664   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\pt-PT\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     90192   7/13/2009      21:17:52  "s:\Boot\ru-RU\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     87616   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\sv-SE\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     87104   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\tr-TR\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     70720   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\zh-CN\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     70224   7/13/2009      21:17:52  "s:\Boot\zh-HK\bootmgr.exe.mui"
     70208   7/13/2009      21:17:51  "s:\Boot\zh-TW\bootmgr.exe.mui"


[/FONT]
```
`

Kind Regards. . .

John

.


----------

